# Yamato shrimp markings



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I picked up some yamato shrimp (algae eating shrimp/Amano shrimp) today. Came home and found that one of the shrimp have a really distinctive mark on it's body. Especially it's tail, it's quite nice. If only we can put these on a CRS... ahh.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's a Sulawesi shrimp with markings like that too.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I once mistook one of these guys for one of my Golden Fan shrimp, because the stripe down it's back was so similar looking to the one on the Fan shrimp. 

Always interesting to find variations. I've noticed some Ghost shrimp have orange markings, a small band above each 'wrist' on the front pair of legs, plus a small orange dash on each tail segment. Some don't have any of the orange, so far, those that do always appear to have both the front leg and tail marks.

Amano, or Yamato, shrimp, also differ in the body markings on the sides. Males have a different set of marks than the females do. If you can get a good look at them, eventually you can sex them just by the markings on the sides of the body.


----------

